# Glenwood Swap this weekend



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest in Glenwood Springs is having their annual swap & sale this weekend (Fri & Sat)
Everything in the store is on sale.
Check out the 50-75% off rack.

Buy & sell new & used kayaks, SUPs, rafts & gear.

For more info: 970-928-9949 or
Kayak Swap & Sale

See you this weekend!


----------

